# very interesting article



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Women due to give birth in new IVF trial Today, 12:26 am 
 Buzz Up! 

 Share 
 retweet 

Email Story
Print Story
 Three British women in their late 30s are due to give birth before Christmas after helping to pioneer a new IVF technique. Skip related content
Related photos / videos







Women due to give birth in new IVF trial Enlarge photo Related content 
Related Hot Topic: Human Fertilisation & Embryology
 *Have your say: *Human Fertilisation & Embryology Theirs are the first successful pregnancies in Europe to be achieved as a result of a screening procedure which looks for abnormalities in cells taken from tiny five-day-old embryos.
Blastocyst Chromosome Screening (BCS) can spot chromosomal mistakes in outwardly normal-looking embryos that may prevent pregnancies or lead to miscarriages.
Evidence from the US suggests the procedure can boost the chances of a viable pregnancy after In-Vitro Fertilisation from around 35 to 75 per cent.
The women are taking part in a year-long trial conducted by fertility specialist CARE at its Manchester clinic. All three are aged between 37 and 40 and have a history of failed IVF.
Dr Mark Sedler, consultant fertility specialist at CARE, who is leading the trial, said: "This is the ultimate screening test. We are getting ever closer to the perfect fertility cycle which gives the best chance of a single, healthy pregnancy."


----------

